

Ask HN: How you send the file after the PayPal purchase - vladocar

Let say you want to sell icons or templates and the payments are made with PayPal, do you use some external services like http://www.e-junkie.com/ or do you use PayPal Apis  or something else.
======
MattBearman
An external site is always easier, but they tend to take a cut of your
profits.

If you can handle some basic programming, PayPal has IPN (Instant Payment
Notification) in which PayPal will load a specific file on your server passing
it info about the completed/failed payment. You can very easily use data that
to allow the buyer access to files.

Full details here - <https://www.paypal.com/ipn>

~~~
vladocar
Thanks! I didn't know about that option.

